# Lionel 0050 Gang Car



## pigpen1042 (Jan 8, 2013)

I need a source for the spring and brush for this car. The part numbers would help. 
thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pigpen1042 said:


> I need a source for the spring and brush for this car. The part numbers would help.
> thanks



You posted in the HO section this is an O gauge Lionel.

This is what this guy has for that item number, we use the traintender a lot.
http://www.ttender.com/partslist.html

Send him a check or money order and he will send the parts. He doesn't take PayPal or credit cards. You can trust this seller.
If you go to his site this (below in red) is listed on page one when you scroll down to the 50 numbers this is all that is listed for the gang car. If you do need something else you can call him and ask.
I don't see bushes listed but they are probably used in something else and he should have them. Give him a call. Look for more stuff if you need it now is the time to get it.

50-C gang chassis w/wheels orig used 6.00 50-7 wheel & plain axle assy 1.75 50-10 wheel & swaged axle assy 2.00 50-15 orn brake red LIMITED 1.50 50-17 collector assy complete 5.00 50-18 collector bracket new LTI LIMITED 1.25 50-19 collector spring 0.90 50-21 collector insulator 0.50 50-23 collector rivet brass new Lionel 0.30 50-24 ground spring 1.00 50-27 reverse slide orig used(support up) 5.00 50-28 reversing slide only (support down) 3.00 50-29 spring contact LIMITED 0.50 50-31 blue bumper new Lionel 2.50 50-36 gang car end railing 2.00 50-38 contact plate assembly 2.50 50-39 insulation plate new LTI 0.50 50-41 solder lug 0.25 50-42 dual field assy new Lionel 17.50 50-47 field mounting stud 0.75 50-50 armature gang car orig used LIMITED 15.00 50-56 thrust collar new Lionel 0.50 50-59 brushplate assy reproduction 12.50 50-59E brushplate-early cntr horn repro 12.50 50-60 brush connector lug 0.60 50-63 brushplate bearing early original 0.75 50-64 early ball bearing for brushplate 0.25 50-65 pinion & shaft original 4.50 50-65R pinion & shaft reproduction 3.75 50-67 pinion gear LIMITED 1.00 50-70 cover for #50 (holds men) repro 7.50 50-70AD Lionel 50 adhesive decal 1.50 50-70M orig cover w/new crewman studs 5.00 50-83 rotating green crewman reproduction 2.50 50-84BR fixed blue crewman reproduction 3.00 50-84G green sitting man repro (rare var) 3.00 50-85 plain axle AKA 671-25 1.25 50-98 nylon bushing 1.25 50-99 contact spring rivet 0.25 50-100 metal horn nickle plated-repro 1.25 50-100P ornamental horn chrome plastic 0.75 50-102 ball bearing 0.25 50-300 6v bulb screw base clear 0.50 50-301 6v bulb screw base painted red 1.00 50-302 6v bulb screw base painted green  1.00

It will be easier to go to the site and click on page one to view the above.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can also just call Jeff at the Train Tender and he'll help you find the part, very nice guy. He also answers parts queries by email pretty quickly as well.


----------



## pigpen1042 (Jan 8, 2013)

*tHANKS*

tHANKS A MILLION!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thread moved to O forum.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

According to greenbergs book brush spring ws-147 brushes 1661e-29,.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is the parts diagram for the gang car.

Larry


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Could somebody post a good picture of the wiring inside the gang car? I have one that came with the wires all disconnected and would like to try and see if I can get it going again.
Randy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here you go, the whole maintenance manual. The first page has a wiring diagram.

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=488


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks GRJ, That should sure get me what I need.
Randy


----------

